# Java und XML - help request



## wepro47 (9. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

muss eine Hausarbeit über Java und XML schreiben. Im groben geht es darum ein kleines Programm in Java zun schreiben das mit ca 30 Addressdaten aus XML Dateien umgehen bzw. verarbeiten können muss. Habe mir hierzu das Buch von Oreilly "Java und XML" bestellt (leider noch nicht da). Wer kann mir schon mal einen kurzen überblick geben was ich alles dazu benötige an Plugins für Java (nutze Eclipse) bzw. für XML und wie ich so grob am besten da ran gehe.
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe,

greetz Niko


----------



## byte (9. Jul 2006)

Du kannst Dir die Arbeit ein bißchen erleichtern und eines der XML Frameworks verwenden, wie z.b. JDOM. Auf der Seite findest Du auch Tutorials zum Einstieg.


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2006)

DOM-API aus dem JDK ist völlig ausreichend und du sparst dir eine Depency.


----------



## wepro47 (9. Jul 2006)

Vielen Dank, hab mich da mal umgesehen und mal losgelegt, hat mir den Einstieg auf jeden Fall um einiges erleichtert!

 Thx Niko


----------

